#ubuntu-qt 2018-01-03
<tsimonq2> Oh, hey, the logbot is here :)
<tsimonq2> So this channel is now officially LOGGED
<tsimonq2> :)
<sajoupa> tsimonq2: yup :)
 * acheronuk turns on internal swear filter
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hehehe
<lubot> Ellenjott was added by: JBBgameich
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh hey, I noticed you're the person who added it, thanks ;)
#ubuntu-qt 2018-01-04
<lubot> alleehol was added by: alleehol
#ubuntu-qt 2020-01-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtdeclarative-opensource-src [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-5] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5)
